# Time out after hernia operation.



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I had my Inguinal Hernia 'fixed' last week. Operation not so bad but first few days recovering were really painful, brusing, black swollen nuts. Sharp pain when coughing. Not nice!

Has anyone else had hernia operation? I know everyone is different but how long off until you started back training?


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

hey mate sorry to hear bout the hernia,one of the mods on here robsta had an op recently and recovered very well ,send him a pm im sure he'll give you some great advice,as he's a mod you can pm him.hope this helps.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Cheers bud


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Got me one of these beginning of march....had to wait until april 30th to get it fixed.

Has been just over 2 months since my op and i know what you going through. The first couple weeks are horrible, my groin went from normal pink to yellow, purple all the colours of the 'bow.

Started back at the gym last week, taking it easy using girly weights...gonna slowly build myself back up to where i was at the start of march.

Totally ruined my goals for the year, seems when everything is going right for me somthing happens, last year i broke my wrist and this year i got a hernia...

Proper [email protected], i tell thee!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I had a hernia op last november and was off work for 6 weeks. Mine was just above the belly button though, not near the nuts.

Theyt opened me up, reinforced the whole of my ab area with gauze, then stapled it in place and stitched me up. Been left with a huge scar down my stomach and the recovery was awful.

I couldn't move for a week and then it was so painful, when I went home after 4 days in hozzie, I was couched for 3 weeks.

The morphine was cool though......

I didn't train for 8 weeks and went back straight heavy training, as my surgeon said i should be ok.

It wa fcukin' painful though. The worst bit was I couldn't p1ss as my stomach/bladder muscles wouldn't work as they'd been moved about so I was dying for a slash for a week and unable to go apart from a few drips at a time. And then I'd be stood over the bog for an hour just for a little squirt to come out.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

That sounds horrible mate. I was in hospital for about 4hrs...turned up at 8:30, had my op at 10:30 and was home by 13:30

Had a month off work during may, had some great weather sat in the sun drinking a few beers, playing world of warcraft while missus had to goto work....hahaha!

Then she'd come home and cook the dinner...it was awesome! just a shame it had to ruin my training :angry:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, it wasn't a nice experience whatsoever......


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Kyrocera - I got my hernia 2nd March and i had to wait until 24th of June until i got a hospital appointment. How did you get your appointment so quick? Did you go private? You went back to work after a month? Is your job physical?

Robsta - Sounds like your hernia experience was much worse than mine. 8 weeks off training? How long did you take off work?

Note - a friend of my dad has had 3 hernia operations. Unlucky man!


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Im going to have to have a hernia operation soonish, im not to worried about it though as ive had a **** load of major intestinal surgery, i guess i just know what to expect and i know its not going to be anywhere near as bad as wht ive had already.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

No I didnt go private, although if id had to wait any longer than i did then i probably would have.

I went to the docs the day after think it was the 3rd or 4th of March, he confirmed it was a inguinal hernia, looked on his computer and gave me a list of hospitals and which one had the shortest waiting list (happend to be portsmouth) had my appointment with the surgeon around the beginning of april and he booked me in for 30th april.

My work can by physical, im a computer technician so i told the doc im always lifting computer stuff so he booked me off for a month. LOL


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Ironhorse - from the sounds of it you've had worse than a hernia operation. You'll handle it no worries then write back later telling us we're pussies ha ha!!

Kyrocera - I had an appointment in May over the bank holiday. It was a cancellation so i only had 2 days to sort work out etc. I gave a months work to another carpet fitter (he loved it, handed him £3500 of work when he had none) I was all ready to leave for the hospital when they phoned and cancelled it with no explanation. I was gutted! Not only missing out on the op but losing out on the wages i could have earnt. Now i have had the op and taken more time off work i'm completely skint! But its ok, i get £63 a week Sick Pay off the goverment. Doesn't cover the rent!!Can't wait to get back to work and get back to training.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I checked with my employer about what sick pay i would get, because i work for the university i can take up to 6 months FULL PAY if i ever need it...6 Months i was well chuffed. That persuaded me to take a month off...LOL

My missus wernt to happy cos she needs to have her toes operated on and she will only get 2 weeks then onto statuary sick pay and she will at least 4-6 weeks off.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am due to go and get my umbilical hernia fixed very soon i had the pre-op phone call today just need to see the surgen and we are away....

i have been told no driving for 2 weeks and no gym for 4 weeks so will see how it all goes


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Pscarb - all the best with the operation and take it easy recovering.

Its been 10 days since my op, no real pain now unless i overdo things like chase the puppy or somethin but the boredom has really set in. SkyTV, over a thousand channels of [email protected]! Now the pain has faded i can start playing the Wii again but that only entertains me for a few hours. I like being outdoors doing stuff.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bigmitch69 said:


> Kyrocera - I got my hernia 2nd March and i had to wait until 24th of June until i got a hospital appointment. How did you get your appointment so quick? Did you go private? You went back to work after a month? Is your job physical?
> 
> Robsta - Sounds like your hernia experience was much worse than mine. 8 weeks off training? How long did you take off work?
> 
> Note - a friend of my dad has had 3 hernia operations. Unlucky man!


I was off work for 6 weeks.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i got a call from the nurse and apparently the specialist won't do the op until i have been off gear for 3months


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I didn't tell them i was on aas...


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Neither did i.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i wont next time


----------

